# What to do with fresh spearmint?



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

I just discovered that we have spearmint growing in our garden in our new home. Can anyone give me some ideas what to do with it? I would appreciate any advice that you have. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## geese4u (Apr 29, 2008)

Mojitos.....


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

One of my all time favorite things is lamb chops with mint pesto sauce. I had it at a restaurant and managed to recreate the pesto at home. Since I moved, I can't find that recipe but this one I found online is similar. I used pine nuts rather than almonds, and no basil so probably more spearmint. I also added just a little bit of sugar.

_________________________________________

MINT PESTO: 
1/4 cup unsalted almonds, toasted* 
1/4 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese 
1/3 cup extra virgin olive oil 
3/4 cup fresh basil leaves 
1 1/4 cups fresh spearmint leaves 
3 medium cloves garlic 
Kosher salt 
Freshly ground coarse black pepper, optional 

Put the almonds, cheese, and the olive oil in a food processor and pulse until pureed. Add the basil, mint, and garlic and process to a smooth texture. 

Cover and refrigerate for at least 1 hour. Taste for salt and pepper and add if needed. Serve the pesto or refrigerate up to 24 hours. *To toast nuts: Place nuts in a dry saute pan over medium heat. Toast, while shaking the pan to avoid overheating in 1 spot. Remove from the heat after 3 to 5 minutes when the nuts have become a nice pale golden color.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It also shows up in the various rice paper wraps with other herbs such as Thai Basil, Cilantro and other herbs. 

Phil


----------



## food-macro (May 13, 2008)

That lamb chops recipe sounds good iv never had pesto before.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Lots of Tabouli!

Mint Juleps.

Mint Pesto.

Chopped mint tastes great on pizza. Not too much.

doc


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Alot of greek food uses mint in their recipes.

Meatballs flavored with garlic, lots of grated onion, parsley, egg, splash of red wine, olive oil, salt pepper, and lots of fresh chopped mint. I use a combination of beef and pork. Roll into balls, dust with flour, and fry.

Stuffed grape leaves with rice, olive oil, salt and pepper, onion, parsley, dill, and mint.

Stuffed Peppers (I always serve this when we grill lamb outdoors.)
-rice (uncooked)
-onion finely diced
-finely diced zucchini
-finely diced tomato
-parsley
-lots of mine
-dash of cumin and paprika
-salt/pepper

Stuff the peppers, and place upright in a deep baking dish. Cover with foil and bake for one hour. Remove foil and continue baking until browned. It looks so beautiful if you use different colors of bell peppers and functions as a perfect side dish to lamb.


----------



## firerose0801 (Mar 6, 2008)

Oooh, do those stuffed peppers sound good. And maybe to go with it, you could serve mint juleps on the side


----------



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

Everything sounds so good! I didn't realize mint could be used for so many dishes. Someone suggested I put it in my ice tea jug for mint tea. I only drink green tea, so I am not sure that would be ok to add. I want to try all these recipes. I always know everyone here would have great ideas. Thanks again!!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

We just got back from a Mediterranean lunch for a departing colleague, and they served us a teapot with black tea. Inside were about 10 whole mint leaves seeping in the hot tea. Really settles the stomach after a big buffet!

doc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wash it well and allow it to dry (hang it up to prevent mold forming). Store it in a jar in a cool, dry place (i.e., not above your stove or in your fridge!). 

We had it growing everywhere in our back yard when I was a kid. It's really, really invasive but it sure smells good if it's your turn to mow the lawn!


----------

